
Show HN: Gmail Plugin That Makes Up for What Rapportive Users Lost - hugopascal
http://bindlix.com/
======
PhasmaFelis
What am I looking at? There is zero information at that link. There's the
contextless, meaningless text "all data in one place," a incomprehensible
screenshot of a Google page with all text marked out, text asking me to sign
up despite no sign-up link being present, and finally an offsite link to a
Chrome plugin.

The plugin page finally seems to have some actual information. Why didn't you
link to that instead?

------
b1twise
I like the popup that I get that asks me for an email so that I can be
notified when this is released. It won't accept an email address. Finally went
over to the Chrome store and got a lot more info, but I'm not sure I trust it
enough to install it.

------
Sarkie
Why would I trust a random site to see my emails?

------
captn3m0
If you wanna build something similar, you can use clearbit.com for getting
lots of data from just an email address.

